# Aquabid finds :)



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Here's some fish on Aquabid I desperately want!!


View attachment 3684


View attachment 3685


View attachment 3686


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

*oops*

I forgot this guy: 

View attachment 3688


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like the 3rd one best.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oooh, I like the 4th one, too! lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

LOL. I like 3 and 4 too.


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

oh my gosh they are stunning! *wishes she had money and space* lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Wait till doggyhog sees these XD


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

i love the 2nd and the 4th all are amazing though


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

The first one! ♥

Here are some that I liked (didn't know the site existed until now, lol):


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Those are some freaking beautiful fish!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Wait till doggyhog sees these XD


EEEP!!! I just saw these.....

I want.....


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Just a few of mine.  I have a whole folder on my computer of these....


































































Drum Roll please......


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

omg that orange and blue CT?!?! CRAZY, i cant wait to have room for a CT! 

i wish i could take a pic (dont have a camera) of my new DT it could honestly compete with some of these pics!


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Beautiful..
However where I live I pay a lot of shipping and handling so it is not worth to buy on aqua bid.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

To me, it is.... 

GAH! Must..... Stop...with the bettas....


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> To me, it is....
> 
> GAH! Must..... Stop...with the bettas....


 lol! I know! if I only get a few bettas out of this batch of fry, I'm keeping them lol. I won't be able to help it.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

wow I love the polka dotted one and the blue/orange ct. wow


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

WOW! All are beautiful but I've never seen the like of that koi betta before!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow!! Awesome pics!!


----------



## CharH (Aug 7, 2009)

OMG GORGEOUS!!! How could you choose??? LOL!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like the orange and blue one, too.


----------



## Midnightwolf6 (Aug 16, 2009)

I think this little girl is gorgeous :]










and these guys


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Omg, that Betta looked just like a Koi! That's amazing! :shock:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Stunning fish!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow!! I love that female! 

Well, I'm off to check aquabid! )


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

omg i'm in love with the first 2! they're all incredibly gorgeous though. i've had to stay away from aquabid lately lol, everytime i go there i get insane urges to get another betta!


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

They are like wow words cant describe there beauty!


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

I wantttt


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I only get rescues, but if i didn't I would grab this guy in a second! He is $5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

i want one too bad i dont have enough money to get another


----------



## Midnightwolf6 (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Ooooh, I'm drooling!!! Beautiful fish!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Oh gosh, beautiful!!


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Beautiful,
However I am a big fan of single coloured betta or two toned bettas. Like black body , red fins.
I think a rainbow of colours is really ugly.
Thats just my opinion, I need to find a place that sells beautiful bettas like those locally.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

....And I JUST dragged myself away from aquabid....xD
Ugh, that second one, the orange and blue one(Doubletail+Crowntail?).....I need to break out my ski mask and go steal him :twisted: :lol:


----------

